# Resource guarding the problem is still there (with video)



## Penster (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi everyone

This is more of a share than an issue that I need answers or help with as it's an issue that we have been dealing with since day one and we are fairly confident with our approach although comments and advice are always welcome particularly when it comes to him getting stuff outside.

Firstly for those who don't know, boo is almost 1, is a resource guarder by trade and has a bit of fear aggression. we typically have about one incident per month rarely have severe incidents anymore. A severe incident being air biting and bearing of teeth. Today was very mild and almost borderline play so I'm curious if anyone thinks this is play. Because of his temperament I don't ever take any chances with boo so even if it might be play then I treat it as RS. Now in the video (if you are patient enough to watch it as it's about 4 mins) he stole a bottle from the counter and I started filming as it was a bit cute but then it escalated when he got to his bed. I shouldn't have chased him and I should have kept it shorter. In the end I got the bottle back by luring him with sausage. As suggested by others I tried to build his trust by giving him snacks without taking the item, he seemed to accept this and only showed guarding when he thought I may be after his treasure, typical really. 

The point is that I guess I am feeling a bit disheartened as this just shows that he still has the ability to guard, it's tough when you don't see it very often and then when you do it takes you off guard and isn't nice. My theory is that he will always have this but I also want to point out to anyone else who has this issue that we have worked really hard and reduced this so that it is almost non existent which I feel is a success story.

Anyway who does decide to watch, please excuse my half English and half dutch commands ;-)

http://youtu.be/v1VE9UC1psA

Have a good weekend


----------



## Penster (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi again

So when I originally posted this I mentioned that it wasn't an issue as such just an observation for people who also have resource guarder sand that I didn't necessarily need advice however I was so wrong, I need advice please on how to deal with this newly resurfaced issue.

I'm ok with dealing with RG in the house or against us as we know how to handle and prevent it, I don't like it but I don't stress over it. The issue I have now is that he has started to do it outside against other dogs. A typical situation is he will steal what they have (a stick usually) and when they try to get it back he will growl and lunge. I know this is typical instinct but I would like to avoid it and coubter condition him out of it as I worry it will escalate and make the human guarding worse too. 

When this happens I have been trying to get him away from the object and the other dog as quickly as I can. I don't correct the growling as I have been advised not to as this only corrects the warning. I don't take the item or if I do I make sure he has finished guarding it and turned his interests to something else as I know taking the item may cause him to guard harder next time. Am I doing this right or should I be correcting what is seen to be aggresion? I'm worried this will make it worse. Is there any ideas as to what I can do to prevent this? How can I counter condition him if I don't have a dog, this always happens when we are outside and with other dogs, actually it has happened 3 times with the same dog but I would t trust him with other dogs either. The only thing I can think of is to keep conditioning him not to guard against us and hope it also improves the dog/dog guarding. It only seems to happen with items he finds or steals (he is a little brat).

We are getting the chemical castration implant soon and I hope this will help but I don't want to rely on that to help a behaviour issue that has always been there with him. My gut instinct says we need to train this out of him, I just don't know how. :-(


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

This may be a stupid question but I'm going to ask it anyway. Why did you not want him to have the water bottle? I understand that he should give things up when you ask but why that? Was it practice for giving up bad things? I thought you did a good job, when he growled it scared me and I would have backed off! 

Others will give you good advice about the current problem, I was just curious about that.


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Heh- in the first video, he looked a lot like Lucky, except Lucky generally steals socks and slippers. And then prances around with them so you can't help but notice. But he doesn't escalate like boo did on the bed. Agreed- that bit wasn't acceptable.


> it escalated when he got to his bed. I shouldn't have chased him and I should have kept it shorter.


That was my read as well. And I do play around with Lucky when he has a sock too- but if he was more 'guardy' I probably wouldn't. I'd go for the 'trade me' right away- with something super high value. And I'd make him bring it over to me, rather than corner him on the bed.

Lots of practice with drop it, sit, wait and trade me drills- so it just purely becomes habit. And make him come to you rather than following him around. If you've got a high value treat, it should generally work.

I think outside with other dogs is a lot harder. Lucky gets protective of his ball, and I just don't let him play with other dogs with toys around. Not worth the risk, and he really doesn't enjoy it that much. But hopefully others will have some ideas on that one.

It sounds like you've come really far with him, though. And he's still young. I'd bet you can get him to a really solid place, at least with humans.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

The beginning of the video almost had me thinking he was playing a game with you. Yes, he kept his eyes on you, but his tail was waving and looked relaxed and his body looked pretty relaxed. It wasn't until he laid down on his bed that I realized how serious he was. If this was my dog, I would be investing the money in private sessions with a trainer who specializes in this type of behavior. And all my spare time would be spent strengthening our obedience work. Are you all in a class together? I would not feel comfortable having this behavior happening in my home at all. I would not underestimate how serious this problem is. I wish you good luck, I don't that you can get proper help for more than just basics here. It seems to me that you need to have a home visit from someone who is trained in behavior.

ETA, I don't know if you were just videoing to show us how the behavior goes, but I absolutely would not be playing this game with him anymore, no more following him around at all. I would have extremely high value treats to trade with him and call him to me.


----------



## Penster (Dec 28, 2013)

laprincessa said:


> This may be a stupid question but I'm going to ask it anyway. Why did you not want him to have the water bottle? I understand that he should give things up when you ask but why that? Was it practice for giving up bad things? I thought you did a good job, when he growled it scared me and I would have backed off!
> 
> Others will give you good advice about the current problem, I was just curious about that.


You raise a very good point and thanks for taking the time to watch the video. Nice that you thought I handled it well, not nice that the growl scared you that reminds me that this is not really a small problem. Our trainer (who I recently sent the video to, waiting to hear back still) advised not to take an item off him unless it is dangerous, if dangerous then trade. I did a lot of things wrong in this video (chasing wasn't good either) and I don't really know why, it's like I know the best way to handle it but you sometimes forget and get into the mind set of if I don't want him to have that then I should be able to take it. Unfortunately this was the start of the issue coming back. He can be so cheeky, he counter surfs and takes what he can get, that's how he got the bottle. Because the guarding was in guarding remission I didn't expect it. I'm currently just working on a solid bring it, drop it and leave it (difficult with a teenager pup but not impossible). Currently I am doing what you and my trainer suggest and letting him keep the stolen goods however that sometimes feels like defeat like I am just letting him keep it without coincequence. I am surrounded by people (friends, neighbours and other dog owners) who believe that you should be the boss, your dog needs to listen and you should be able to take anything off your dog, it's hard not to listen sometimes. I believe that I need to be the leader and he needs to listen but I don't believe in their training methods to this problem (force and punishment).

Thanks for your comment, it has really helped me to reflect a bit. Looking forward to some advice on how to handle the new problem with other dogs


----------



## Penster (Dec 28, 2013)

rob1 said:


> It sounds like you've come really far with him, though. And he's still young. I'd bet you can get him to a really solid place, at least with humans.


Thank you! It's reassuring to think that if we handle things correctly then he could get to a good place. I know what you mean about the play, I thought it was play too. 

I just had a weird moment with him, we were practicing bring it with one of his toys but then it was time for a walk, I went to the garage and boo came with the toy and then I put him on the leash and enticed him with a piece of doggy sausage while I reached down for the toy(the same way I wAs getting it in the game) I guess this was different as he knew we were going for a walk and that he would have to give it back. Anyway as I reached down and he Rea hed towards my hand with the sausage he barked into my hand, it was so odd like he was telling me off but not his typical guarding behavior. The problem with having a guarding dog is sometimes you just don't know if its play or RG. I think I will just always expect it and try to avoid it, so hard though


----------



## Penster (Dec 28, 2013)

nolefan said:


> The beginning of the video almost had me thinking he was playing a game with you. Yes, he kept his eyes on you, but his tail was waving and looked relaxed and his body looked pretty relaxed. It wasn't until he laid down on his bed that I realized how serious he was. If this was my dog, I would be investing the money in private sessions with a trainer who specializes in this type of behavior. And all my spare time would be spent strengthening our obedience work. Are you all in a class together? I would not feel comfortable having this behavior happening in my home at all. I would not underestimate how serious this problem is. I wish you good luck, I don't that you can get proper help for more than just basics here. It seems to me that you need to have a home visit from someone who is trained in behavior.
> 
> ETA, I don't know if you were just videoing to show us how the behavior goes, but I absolutely would not be playing this game with him anymore, no more following him around at all. I would have extremely high value treats to trade with him and call him to me.


Thank you!! Again I feel a bit disheartened (in a good way) that you recignise its not a small issue, it's actually better than before as he used to bare teeth but I am happily in denial sometimes as he is a sweetheart the rest of the time. 

The video started because I thought it was cute that he stole the bottle, his tongue was even hanging out the side! My husband is away at the moment for work and wanted to record it for him, I didn't expect it to escalate. I am being a lot more careful now. 

We were in a class and passed and asked to sign up for the next class, that was 4 weeks ago and we are still waiting for the date. Our trainer is really good though, she is positive reinforcement but firm and consistent. She has been to our home before when we were dealing with fear aggression, I asked for another private sessio as I really don't know what to do with the dog on dog guarding. I just want to be able to go on a nice relaxing walk with him again 

It is tough, we never expected his when we got a dog and we love having him and will do whatever it takes to make this better. I can't help but feel jealous of everyone who has a nice easy dog but I love boo and wouldn't trade him for an easy dog, I am just happy that we have him as we will invest the time and money to make this better but sometimes I also worry that these issues are a result of something we may have done it the guarding started already at 8 weeks so I find that hard to believe


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Penster said:


> ....... I just want to be able to go on a nice relaxing walk with him again
> 
> It is tough, we never expected his when we got a dog and we love having him and will do whatever it takes to make this better. I can't help but feel jealous of everyone who has a nice easy dog but I love boo and wouldn't trade him for an easy dog, I am just happy that we have him as we will invest the time and money to make this better but sometimes *I also worry that these issues are a result of something we may have done it the guarding started already at 8 weeks *so I find that hard to believe



I know what you are going through with him is very tough. I had a puppy who had similar issues as Boo has. It was heartbreaking and frustrating and I loved him very much. And he was a wonderful dog, so smart and easy to train and terrific when there was not feeling the need to growl. I am sorry for your disappointment, it is hard to go through this.

I took my dog to a teaching university and consulted a certified veterinary behaviorist who had specialized training and he was very, very helpful. Something he told me was that almost every single person who came to him for help worried that it was their fault and they had done something wrong to cause the problem. He said that it is the dog, it is not your fault. I just wanted you to know that I admire you for working of hard on this issue with Boo.


----------



## Penster (Dec 28, 2013)

nolefan said:


> I took my dog to a teaching university and consulted a certified veterinary behaviorist who had specialized training and he was very, very helpful. Something he told me was that almost every single person who came to him for help worried that it was their fault and they had done something wrong to cause the problem. He said that it is the dog, it is not your fault. I just wanted you to know that I admire you for working of hard on this issue with Boo.


Thank you so much for the words of encouragement. Sometimes I wish I had a crystal ball so I knew if all this worrying is needed. Everytime I get a growl I think this could be the last, wishful thinking. I feel like we are in control and he is still young and can learn if we do it right. I just find it so hard when we are out now, this morning he picked a stick up from the ground and kept glancing back at me like a sideways glance (he was walking on the leash) it was like he was provoking me saying "I have this, I know you don't want me to have it, take it go on try and take it" lol, I ignored him and didn't even look at him and eventually he go bored and dropped it. All the time though I was worried that we may meet another dog who would try to take it, I'm trying to avoid a situation at the moment where boo feels the need to guard. I still don't quite know how to handle this, I guess I'm hoping that by avoiding it it will eventually get better but I also think we need to counter condition this somehow. It's hard at the moment as he's provoking. We will get the implant tomorrow so soon his testosterone will reduce. Hopefully he behaves at the vets, we are going to muzzle him as he has had fear aggression In the past at the vets. Something else I don't enjoy doing with him. We are trying to conter condition him there too by taking him there for cookies but I think tomorrow will ruin it again. Fingers crossed that it goes well


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I have watched your video several times, in the beginning he did seem like he was playing, but not for long. Suggest you watch it carefully yourself, particularly when he goes to the bed with the bottle. Watch for the signals he is giving you, so that in the future you will recognize them and understand when he is asking for space. The head turns,(turning his head away), lip licking, hovering his head over the bottle, puffing of the lips, ears back, tension in his face, wrinkled forehead, dilated pupils, low growl, then he escalates as you get closer, to a louder growl and a quick lunge towards you are all signals he would use with another dog (the only language he knows) to maintain space and avoid a confrontation with another dog, or you. He is doing his best to avoid confrontation, and literally 'begging' for space.
Though it is common perception that a dog must/should/has to give up something of value to them, because we want them to, consider whether it is fair or realistic to expect or demand it from a dog, who by nature and by (survival) instinct, in the dog world understands that if they have something of value to them, they have a right to keep it, no exceptions, and may fight to keep it, until they are done with it. It is that human belief that has caused so much trouble for our pet dogs, we certainly wouldn't demand or expect another person to simply walk away/give up something of value to them. Absolutely we should teach our dogs that giving something up, means good things for them, to trade, keeping in mind that no matter what they are giving up they are choosing to, and we need to respect, value and encourage (reward) that in them.
Dog to dog resource guarding is not something you can 'train out' of them, they by nature and (survival) instinct animals, including humans, are not 'programmed' to 'share' with their own kind, though some dogs do with other dogs they are very familiar with, it is an exception, does not happen as a 'rule'. Unfortunately Boo, who is stealing from other dogs has not learned the rules of polite canine social behavior, prevention is key, it may mean removing him from a situation where he would be tempted to steal, keep it happy, 'Lets go for a walk!' redirecting him to something else he likes to do, and teaching a 'rock solid' and highly rewarded 'Leave it' and 'Drop it' cue. If he should manage to steal the item, understand that it is now 'his', and the other dog(s) depending on their social skills, will most likely back off. Do not punish/correct him if he should growl or lunge towards the other dogs, those are 'I am serious!' warning signals, do not turn them off, if he should choose to move away with the item, let him. Do not expect him to respond to a 'drop it' cue (at this point) or 'give it back', try to diffuse the situation by verbally encouraging him to move away, (don't approach him, or reach for his collar if you are close, he will perceive that as a 'threat') or by encouraging the other dogs to move away from him, and give him some space. This is not 'about' being permissive and allowing what we perceive as inappropriate behavior, it is 'about' avoiding making the situation 'worse', easing the tension, by giving him some space, and resolving the issue with minimal risk of physical conflict.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I read the entire thread, thank you for your response to my question.  It seems to me that you're dealing with this in a very thoughtful, compassionate manner. You've gotten some really good advice here and I think if you keep on listening to people like CharlieThree, and Nolefan, you're going to have a great dog soon.

My mom used to say, "pick your battles." I know how frustrating it can be when you tell your dog to do something and he completely ignores you. (Yes, even Sir Maxwell the wonder dog has selective hearing at times.) I guess you just have to take a deep breath and say, "well, you want that bottle, just keep that bottle, I've got my own and it's better than yours!" Flip your hair and ignore him. 

Max sometimes picks up a stick on a walk, and when he keeps looking back, I take it that he wants me to notice that he was incredibly intelligent and chose the very best stick out of all the possible choices. So I praise him and he eventually drops it. I don't have a resource guarder, though, so I understand why that would cause you alarm when Boo did that. 

Please keep us posted. I think you're doing a great job!


----------



## Susabelle (Oct 7, 2014)

I agree with so many of these responses! The trade me game has been a lifesaver for me! We started young with our Ava but we worked with rescues as well and it was one of the very first games we taught to new dogs or puppies comming into our home. I own all resources. That doesn't mean that I'm not EXTREMELY generous with those resources!!! LOL. I would start practicing with lower value toys, what I did was ask for the toy, treat and return the toy, ask again, treat, retrurn etc...a bit later we would start the process again, ask for the toy again, treat, and return the toy again. Later we would progress to higher value resources, but with higher value resources you have to use higher value trades (I used small bits of hotdog or liverwurst). As the game progresses you will probably find they start bringing you things to find out their worth. Ava at 9 STILL brings me toys to find out if she can trade me something...even though I've never given up my dinner, somethimes I'd end up with a stuffie in my lap during dinner (she is ever hopeful that she will find something worth my steak dinner). She would just sit down and wait for me to inspect the toy and pronounce my opinion. By the time you progress to the stuff she doesn't want to give up, you will have buttered her up and that resource probably doesn't have the same value as liverwurst...and she has (in her mind) a shot at having both the liver AND her toy...Dogs are gamblers...Good luck, and don't get too discouraged with yourself, knowing what you are supposed to do, and always keeping your frustration in check enough to follow through is easier to say, than to actually follow sometimes...LOL

Good luck!

Oh, the comand I use is "give it"


----------



## Penster (Dec 28, 2013)

Wow I am overwhelmed by the reaponses and advice, thank you so so much. Charliethree, thank you especially for the detailed analysis. You're right, the other dog usually does back off when boo does this and so far it's just with one dog that he is doing it but I don't doubt for a minute that he will do it with others. I need to see past the ugliness of the growl and see it for what it is (instinct) Charliethree you explained this really well. I really struggle here to find just one person who shares your school of thought, here a lot of people have a very old school mentality when it comes to dog training. It's also hard that I don't speak the language brilliantly to explain to other owners what's happening. It's also very hard to admit to others that your sweet little pup may get aggressive but I'm doing my best to explain to people so I don't make the situation worse by have it happebinf more frequently. A few times people have tried to take a stick off him just for fun! Its unbelievable! You're right though, what makes us think we have the right to take a valuable item from them? Some of my friends would argue that they are the dog and they need to know their place, that might be so but that dog could do some serious harm if not handled with respect. I guess there are 2 issues here, one is the actual issue and the other is people constantly telling me I need to be more firm and punish him for he growl, no way. Luckily I have a trainer who is positive reinforcement based and the other people who frequently handle boo (family etc) respect and follow it.

I will for sure let you know how it goes, I'll be venting on here again soon I bet or hopefully sharing success stories. I will also watch the video again, I've been avoiding it as its a side to boo that I don't like to see even on video but it's also very real. Going to also dust off my copy of "mine" and start again.

By the way, I love the trade game idea, we kind of do that already but can step it up a notch. I can imagine boo trying to trade for dinner haha


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Penster said:


> ... I'm currently just working on a solid bring it, drop it and leave it (difficult with a teenager pup but not impossible). ...
> 
> Currently I am doing what you and my trainer suggest and letting him keep the stolen goods however that sometimes feels like defeat like I am just letting him keep it without coincequence. I am surrounded by people (friends, neighbours and other dog owners) who believe that you should be the boss, your dog needs to listen and you should be able to take anything off your dog, it's hard not to listen sometimes. I believe that I need to be the leader and he needs to listen but I don't believe in their training methods to this problem (force and punishment).
> 
> Thanks for your comment, it has really helped me to reflect a bit. Looking forward to some advice on how to handle the new problem with other dogs


I was going to suggest teaching a solid "bring it", you are already doing that so that's great. Instead of drop it though, I would work on a "give" command and get him to put it in your hand. I may be off base, but it seems like voluntarily giving it to you might make a different connection in his mind than just dropping the item. And you already know no more chasing. 

For taking things from other dogs outside, you really will have to prevent him from "practicing" that habit. Perhaps your trainer could come out and observe so they can give you direct suggestions for the situation.

I think you have a solid handle on this, and can manage it well.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I need to see if I can get a video of Bear guarding, so you can contrast the two (if you want) and know you are NOT ALONE. 

Have you looked into a book called, "Mine!" By Jean Donaldson? We used it when Bear was a puppy and this first cropped up and it worked wonders or us. It's training intensive and only applies to guarding objects from humans. 

I still consider him a guarder even if he hasn't guarded for months. He just started guarding items again but that is in part due to our last foster who would steal from Bear. We have a strict no stealing rule in the house, so when a dog starts to steal, we redirect them to their own bone/antler/toy and if they succeed in stealing, I take the item away and give it back to the original owner and give the stealer their own item. 

I cannot say if that is a wise move for ALL guarders, but for mine he seems to cope well with that system. 

I don't correct guarding between dogs. Cause as stated above its instinctual. Just between humans. 

Now a-days when Bear guards he can be removed from the object but he will make a fuss about how uncomfortable he is being that far from the object and it's hard to get obedience from him. But once he checks on the item, he'll bring it to me if I ask and give it up without a fuss. And he is highly rewarded for that. 

I'll try to get a video for you.


----------



## Susabelle (Oct 7, 2014)

laprincessa said:


> I guess you just have to take a deep breath and say, "well, you want that bottle, just keep that bottle, I've got my own and it's better than yours!" Flip your hair and ignore him.


I LOVE this statement!!! I have used this same method with my dogs with other things.... I ignore them and become completely involved in my perfectly lovely dog toy, treat etc.... Pretty soon they come around wondering what you have that is so wonderful that you dont care about THEIR treasure. It really is a game changer.

I have had to deal with fosters that were resource guarders though, and it can be very trying. Mostly I had to step up and become the ref. I would have to ensure that no theivery was going on and if someone even looked at another's food bowl, toy, etc....I would block their view and redirect. It's best if you catch them when you first see their inclination...not after they've made the move to swipe it or take the toy over. I think it's important to protect the victim dog as much as establish fair rules on resources.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

All very good advice. And you have come so far with him...good work on your part!

The only thing I wanted to mention is that your voice is very playful. In the beginning, he does look like he's being playful. Then the longer he has the bottle, the more "mine" it became. 

I would suggest you lower the pitch of your voice and become business like. "Boo, come, cookie". And get the cookie (treat or whatever is needed). When he comes to you have him sit. At that point either work for give/drop/leave it or make the trade.

Mr. Darcy likes to bring in rocks and loves the game of keep away. We go immediately to the fridge and open the door. He spits out that rock so fast...he can't get to the fridge fast enough...he knows that's where the cheese is. 

I would not let him own the item for such a long time because possession activates all the guarding chemicals in his brain. And I wouldn't approach him or his bed...his territory. Have him come to you. The part after he growled and snapped concerns me...his total control of the situation. He is learning that he can intimidate and keep his possessions.



Just an idea.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

'I would not let him own the item for such a long time because possession activates all the guarding chemicals in his brain. And I wouldn't approach him or his bed...his territory. Have him come to you. The part after he growled and snapped concerns me...his total control of the situation. He is learning that he can intimidate and keep his possessions.'


The moment a dog has something in his mouth it 'belongs' to him, by virtue of 'dog law' canine social behavior, it is our (or another dog's) 'threatening' (to steal) behavior that triggers a dog to resource guard. If we do not threaten, by approaching and/or attempting to take what they have, they have no reason feel the need to 'guard' it at all. When we do not heed the signals the dog is displaying on our approach, the lip licks, turning the head away, the hovering over the item, the stillness, the low growl, telling us that they are anxious about what we are doing, we force them to escalate, 'get louder' and more 'physical', literally begging us to give them some space. 
This dog asked over and over and over to be given some space and be left alone. He did not physically threaten, (snap) until he was left no other choice, pressured by the approach of the OP. Had she stopped her approach at the first 'warning' signals, lip licks, head turns, tossed him some high value treats and walked away, he would not have felt the need to actively guard the item from her. What he is learning from experiences such as this, is that he needs to be 'loud and physical' in order to keep, what in the dog world (the world he understands), is 'rightfully', and 'legally' his. 
What we want them to learn is that we 'play fair', that we can be trusted not to steal from them, and that if/when they choose, they are ultimately the ones making that choice, give up something of value to them, they will receive something 'better', more rewarding to them and more often than not, they will get the item back.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree. I've also seen moments when there's a question in the eyes. Is this mine; can I have it? It's a brief moment. There's doubt and that's when there's an opportunity to intervene and answer that question with "No, not yours, you can't have that".

Not all dogs are bold as brass. Puppies especially will try different behaviors to see what works. Sure, they can learn that they are boss but most start out a little on the timid side. They are babies.


----------



## Susabelle (Oct 7, 2014)

Charliethree said:


> 'I would not let him own the item for such a long time because possession activates all the guarding chemicals in his brain. And I wouldn't approach him or his bed...his territory. Have him come to you. The part after he growled and snapped concerns me...his total control of the situation. He is learning that he can intimidate and keep his possessions.'
> 
> 
> The moment a dog has something in his mouth it 'belongs' to him, by virtue of 'dog law' canine social behavior, it is our (or another dog's) 'threatening' (to steal) behavior that triggers a dog to resource guard. If we do not threaten, by approaching and/or attempting to take what they have, they have no reason feel the need to 'guard' it at all. When we do not heed the signals the dog is displaying on our approach, the lip licks, turning the head away, the hovering over the item, the stillness, the low growl, telling us that they are anxious about what we are doing, we force them to escalate, 'get louder' and more 'physical', literally begging us to give them some space.
> ...


This is such an excellent post, I wish I could thank you repeatedly!!!


----------



## Penster (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks again for all the very helpful responses, I do love this forum as it puts you in touch with people who have experienced the same or similar issues. Morale support is always needed.

I just watched my video again paying particular attention to the part before he growls so I can learn his signals. It's very interesting and although I'd rather it didn't happen, I am happy I finally have this behaviour on tape.

I have a lot to consider and I'm finding that the hardest part is remembering how to act in certain situations, he is responding based on his instinct however I need to be careful not to do the same if hat makes sense. My instinct is to correct the growling and I need to get out of my head that he is a dog that I can just take things from and I need to always be wary of these situations.

On a side note, the implant went so well this morning, we muzzled him at the vets which he was ok with and he didn't growl at the vet at all, he didn't like it but it's like he knew it was necessary. I also tried to keep calm although I though my husband would pass out at the size of the needle!!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

The one thing that shines through all your posts is how much you love Boo, and how hard you're willing to work with him.
Don't beat yourself up for reacting the way you did. We all forget what we're supposed to do when we're really stressed at times!
You've got this!


----------



## AngieAvenue (Mar 17, 2013)

You're doing all the right things for your Boo! 

The drop it command is the life saver for us with Logan's guarding. We're confident if we have a good high value treat, we can get anything from him. Our struggle is when we don't have something to trade, but that is very rare with all the treat containers around our house. 

I agree with a few posts here - it seems Boo is playing, then his body language changes when he hops on the bed and playing turns to guarding. Logan doesn't play then guard - as soon as he touches something that is 'his' he goes to somewhere he can enjoy it. For us it's the living room chair, and I guess for you, it's the bed! One thing I found I works (if the usual drop it/leave it routine doesn't work) is to toss a treat on the floor JUST out of reach. As soon as he gets up to get it, I'll throw another one just a few inches away... then another... leading him away from the thing he was guarding. I find it just distracts him enough so I can get the item. We don't do this regularly because it's not 'training' for real life, but it does help in those particular situations. 

Boo is very lucky to have you!


----------

